# Tom Henry Test Prep



## green4now

To prepare for my PSI exam, I was looking at Tom Henry 102-14 (link: http://www.code-electrical.com/2014jmanbook.html) and also 105-14 (link: http://www.code-electrical.com/2014calculations.html). First, do you guys recommend these books to pass my PSI? Second, the guy at Tom Henry customer service said that these books are NOT specific to the PSI exam, that they are general questions regarding the NEC code. Then he went on this rant about how the books are to help me learn, not to pass. Well, I have the codebook and experience that I learn from. What I want is a guide to help me pass, and practice exams so I know what to expect. Can anyone tell me if these books are good for preparing for the PSI exam? If not, can you recommend a good practice exam book? Thanks!


----------



## cbledsoe89

Get Mike Holts collection


----------



## John Valdes

green4now said:


> To prepare for my PSI exam, I was looking at Tom Henry 102-14 (link: http://www.code-electrical.com/2014jmanbook.html) and also 105-14 (link: http://www.code-electrical.com/2014calculations.html). First, do you guys recommend these books to pass my PSI? Second, the guy at Tom Henry customer service said that these books are NOT specific to the PSI exam, that they are general questions regarding the NEC code. Then he went on this rant about how the books are to help me learn, not to pass. Well, I have the codebook and experience that I learn from. What I want is a guide to help me pass, and practice exams so I know what to expect. Can anyone tell me if these books are good for preparing for the PSI exam? If not, can you recommend a good practice exam book? Thanks!


I used Tom Henry years ago and all it was only "how to pass the test".
If that has changed then maybe Holt is your best bet.
But I can tell you from experience that Holt in those days was no where near as good as Tom Henry.


----------



## OSSElectric

Tom henry has a good calculations book i have, but i would agree about mike holt test prep books


----------



## green4now

I *am* looking for just "how to pass the test." I have the NEC and the people I work with to learn from. Now I just want to get through the exam. So is the consensus that Mike Holt or Tom Henry is going to help me just pass the damned thing?


----------



## Service Call

I used Tom Henry to pass my masters in '94. I've used Mike Holt for others. Both are good. I don't know what a PSI exam is tho, sorry.


----------



## green4now

Service Call said:


> I used Tom Henry to pass my masters in '94. I've used Mike Holt for others. Both are good. I don't know what a PSI exam is tho, sorry.


 Then you might not be a good source for the answer to my question, but I'm still curious: What exam did you take if not a PSI exam? I know there are others but I'm not sure what they are.


----------



## Service Call

http://www.psilearningacademy.com/electrician-practice-exam/
How about this.


----------



## John Valdes

green4now said:


> Then you might not be a good source for the answer to my question, but I'm still curious: What exam did you take if not a PSI exam? I know there are others but I'm not sure what they are.


When I sat for the exam it was Block and Associates.
I used Tom Henry and passed on the first attempt.

Maybe you should call them back. Sounds almost as if you got the wrong number.
That was Tom's calling card. "How to Pass the Test". Nothing more nothing less.
There is more to passing a test than just knowing the material.
You want people teaching you that sit through these exams just to find out whats up. People that make their living teaching "How to Pass The test".
They knew more about the test than the testing agency knew. Prepared me for everything. 

I was sitting next to a guy that was on his third try. Guess what study course he was using?


----------



## green4now

John Valdes said:


> When I sat for the exam it was Block and Associates.
> I used Tom Henry and passed on the first attempt.


 Do you have any idea how different the tests are? The guy I spoke to at Tom Henry wouldn't say that the book was for PSI exams, but that it the books would give me the knowledge to pass any of them. But if the tests are different, then I want the tricks and tips for PSI. I assume different tests focus on different things, have different numbers of questions, etc. I will call again, as you recommended. But if you know anything about the differences in tests that could help.


----------



## green4now

John Valdes said:


> When I sat for the exam it was Block and Associates.
> I used Tom Henry and passed on the first attempt.


 Have you ever talked to people who took the PSI and learned how different it is from Block and Associates?


----------



## John Valdes

green4now said:


> Have you ever talked to people who took the PSI and learned how different it is from Block and Associates?


When I took my test, it was with a answer sheet and a number 2 pencil.
I have no idea as to how they do it today.
I know a guy that took his not long ago. That's how I knew it was 4 hours and on Saturday.


----------



## kg7879

I took the psi exam and passed with a 92 percent and I didn't use any outside aides. I have since purchased Mike holts master library and I think it would help.

As far as the test goes I think it comes down to your test strategy and staying calm. 

Here is what I did and I apologize if what I say is not allowed in your state because I think every state is kinda of different when it comes to psi testing protocol.

First get tabs for you code book if you do not have them.

Second get like 8 different colored highlighters and go through your code book and give each part a specific color in each chapter. Also at the top of every page write the part number and highlight it as well. This allows you to quickly find the part in each chapter.

If I was going to study anything I would study calcs.

Skip questions you do not know right off the bat and come back to them. I think I skipped about 25 questions before I knew one right off the bat. 

And probably the biggest thing is to stay calm. I know guys who were better at the code than I was but they couldn't calm their nerves and they failed. 

Good luck on your exam.


----------



## Southeast Power

I think I am going to take our county's journeymans exam to have for nostalgic reasons. 
I'm not sure how I will do. I can tell you that I do quite a bit of design, calculations and specifying for permits and just being immersed so deep and long in the trade I know the business very well.

I can say that, I don't know the layout of the NEC well since it changed in 2008.
Most of the changes are very narrowly specific and don't really impact pipe fill, box fill, load calculations, clearances and other practical everyday work we do.

Test taking success is going to depend on how well you know your way around and through the reference materials.
If you can't burn through finding obscure answers to questions in the NEC, you are going to loose valuable time needed on the calculations.

So, IMO, you need to drill using NEC sample questions and answers. 
Then be an ace on load calculating a small apartment building, a house and be able to understand how to do demand calculations on appliances, use the grounding and pipe fill tables and that will give you a decent advantage.

Study hard!


----------



## Southeast Power

John Valdes said:


> When I took my test, it was with a answer sheet and a number 2 pencil.
> I have no idea as to how they do it today.
> I know a guy that took his not long ago. That's how I knew it was 4 hours and on Saturday.


I think we used the 1982, 1983 or 1984 edition. I cannot remember. I do think one year around that time they added or skipped a code cycle year.


----------



## cthdiver

green4now said:


> To prepare for my PSI exam, I was looking at Tom Henry 102-14 (link: 2014 Journeyman Electrician Question and Answer Book) and also 105-14 (link: 2014 Calculations for the Electrical Exam). First, do you guys recommend these books to pass my PSI? Second, the guy at Tom Henry customer service said that these books are NOT specific to the PSI exam, that they are general questions regarding the NEC code. Then he went on this rant about how the books are to help me learn, not to pass. Well, I have the codebook and experience that I learn from. What I want is a guide to help me pass, and practice exams so I know what to expect. Can anyone tell me if these books are good for preparing for the PSI exam? If not, can you recommend a good practice exam book? Thanks!


Tom Henry has been writing books since 1982 to prepare an Electrician for taking and passing there Electrical Exam, Master or Journeyman level. He also has a program on how to become and Electrician. Maybe there was some confusion?


----------

